# Which Paint Sprayer should I buy?



## Major Hal (May 1, 2009)

I've got a few questions: First off, I need to start spraying lacquer.

a.) I was told that a sprayer with an open motor could cause a spark and ignite the lacquer or lacquer thinner and blow up and kill me? Is this just a ploy by the Sherwin Williams people to make me purchase a nicer product?

b.) For spraying lacquer, What is better, a Magnum by Greco or a Titan? Both the guns I'm looking at seem adequate for the job and basically it comes down to name brand? I have a Greco for about two years now and haven't had any problems. Some people say the Titan is good too?

c.) When spraying lacquer, does it really make a big difference if I put a little dye or stain into the lacquer? Some people say it makes it look way better.

d.) Any lacquer spraying tips would be helpful. I've done it once or twice before, and everything came out great. But now it looks like I'll be doing it pretty often, mostly on cabinits.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Check out the many options for HVLP sprayers at SW. Plus they will put you on an interest free payment plan. The 4900 is a good one. :thumbsup:

These HVLP's come with a gun. A rather good one too...


All the information you need for size of tip will come with the HVLP. Inside the lid there is a chart that recommends certain tips for certain uses. Even latex! 

I know nothing about dye's and stains in lacquer...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Any of the newer Grayco will be fine. But if it was me. I would be looking at a air asitted(SP) set up. A little solfter finish as I undersand it. I don't like the pumps that come out of the big boxes stores. Have heard of to many broken ones. A little 395 or 495 will do it fine.


----------



## tomthepainter (May 2, 2009)

I have used a Graco 419 (spraytech) for two years now and have no problems. I use a fine finish tip or a 311 and can get a great finish very quickly. Using colored lacquers presents a problem because of lapping issues, but many do it. As to open motors, it's always better to err on the side of safety. Just remember lacquer is easy to do and easy to screw up, take your time and you'll be fine. And never, ever put color into your clear sprayer unless you enjoy cleaning them. A dedicated sprayer may be out of your budget, but it's a huge time saver. HVLP's are great, but create a lot of very fine spray and require several coats to get a good build. One guys opinion, I learned on an airless, so I'm partial to them.


----------



## 1977corey (Feb 27, 2009)

Vinyl sealer and cab acrylic yum yum.
Titan 440i and a 412 ff graco tip


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

Major Hal said:


> I've got a few questions: First off, I need to start spraying lacquer.



Sorry to hear that. 

My tip would be to use a waterborne urethane or oil polly.


----------



## painttofish (Aug 28, 2007)

good product, dries fast, very low odor.


----------



## Major Hal (May 1, 2009)

thank all of you for your input... it is grrrrrrreatly appreciated. WIll make a thread when I finish my first cabnits probably


----------



## brushmstr (Feb 15, 2009)

Quite a few professional cabinet finishers use Kremlins. Check out woodweb for more info on high quality finishing.


----------

